# So... What happened?



## Phantom (Mar 24, 2012)

What happened with the site? I've noticed the 'dragonflycave' url is still down. Good thing the back up isn't. So it shouldn't be something too serious?


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know how exactly (I've changed my password for the web panel thing just for safety) but somehow tcodforums.eeveeshq.com was set to cloak Google (i.e. be just a page with an iframe that has Google in it). When I alerted Kat, who owns the hosting account, she was quick to change it back the way it's supposed to be; then it was just waiting for the change to propagate before the tcodforums.eeveeshq.com URL worked again. And apparently some part of this whole process altered the IP, so once I discovered that (just earlier; I was at an office party), that also had to be changed for forums.dragonflycave.com and will have to propagate. So yeah.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, at least we didn't lose anything! 

That does sound weird though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 25, 2012)

of course we didn't lose anything, it's not june.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 25, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> of course we didn't lose anything, it's not june.


res, way to jinx us.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 25, 2012)

feh, jinxes, who does _jinxes_. we do _hexes_. there is no difference, none at all!


----------



## Monoking (Mar 25, 2012)

So...for now, Butterfree, will you put the url of the back-up forums on the main site, instead of the url of the janked-up one?


----------



## Dinru (Mar 26, 2012)

Raichie Belle said:


> So...for now, Butterfree, will you put the url of the back-up forums on the main site, instead of the url of the janked-up one?


If I understood her post correctly, she can't, but it'll be back up before too long.


----------



## CJBlazer (Mar 27, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> of course we didn't lose anything, it's not june.


Umm, whats happening in June?


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 27, 2012)

res was referring to the fact that by some strange coincidence, every fresh start of the forums has happened in June (i.e. the original forums, the Invisionfree forums, the vBulletin forums, and the forum crash). Thus, June is an exceptionally dangerous month for this forum, statistically speaking. :P


----------



## CJBlazer (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, okay. Maybe its because of the start of summer time, perhaps. Anyways, I noticed the forums have now been fixed, at least for me.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 27, 2012)

It's been fixed for me, too.


----------



## Coroxn (Mar 27, 2012)

Not for me. Which is odd, but alternalink fixes all.


----------

